# CarID Custom wheels?



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Very good to know! I had my eye on the Motegi MR107 20", but the pcb was not available (of course). Fo rme to get them custom drilled through a local wheel shop would be around $3000. Between CarID and Tirerack, I can get the whole setup for around $1500, shipped!


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

lol glad to help!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

*CarID FTW*

Just double checked with their live chat support- The wheels are a go! Now just gotta BEG the wifey... :not_worthy:


----------



## ej25706 (May 23, 2011)

varrstoen emailed me back and said they can drill 105x5. i'm not sure if their offsets would be too aggressive for a cruze though.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CCW also makes and machines all of their wheels vehicle specific.

Complete Custom Wheel - Home


----------

